# Labels for my Wedding



## s0615353 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was looking to have some good quality and reasonably priced labels made for my wedding in June. Can anyone make any company recomendations?


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 31, 2012)

Post the information for the labels here and some one will come along and make you a label. Many made some for me!


----------



## Duster (Jul 31, 2012)

If your looking for a professional label then http://www.noontimelabels.com/ otherwise I could put something together for you to print out yourself if you like, PM me with your ideas and maybe an engagement photo or something to work with.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2012)

You won't find any nicer than this one IMHO. We are using it for our daughters wedding next month. They have a bunch for celebrations but this one stood out above all others. Available from Wine Labels Direct.


----------



## SmallTown (Jul 31, 2012)

Two thumbs up I like that label...


----------



## s0615353 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your recommendations, I was looking for something more professional (water resistant paper and a good adhesive). Ibglowin I went to look at Wine Labels Direct and the links for the site all seem to be broken. Is anyone else having this issue? If so, I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2012)

Seems to be working for me. Wine Labels Direct You have to create a user account if you want to mock up a label with your info. Some people get PO'd at that but....... The preview is a PDF that gets downloaded to your machine. The PDF does not contain any watermarks across it which can come in handy.........

The labels are waterproof and peelable. Not cheap @ $0.75 ea but they have a lot of nice designs. I have used them from the get go. Shipping is fast, often same day.


----------



## s0615353 (Aug 1, 2012)

I called them today and they said that the links sometimes do not work on certain browsers . They sent me a different link and it seems to work fine. Thanks.


----------



## LabelValue (Aug 2, 2012)

s0615353 said:


> I called them today and they said that the links sometimes do not work on certain browsers . They sent me a different link and it seems to work fine. Thanks.


 
Check out http://www.labelvalue.com/custom-label.php. Although I would recommend calling for the best quote. They have an instant quote generator but can often make the numbers work better when they better understand your needs.


----------



## edv (Aug 2, 2012)

Good luck with your wedding!

This is just for fun, though....I made some wine for a friend's son for his wedding.


----------



## s0615353 (Aug 3, 2012)

That is a really creative idea for a label. Was that on a magnum size bottle to fit all of the text?


----------

